# تصميمات منفذة على الخشب



## khaled farag (22 يونيو 2010)

لقد قمت بعرض هذا العمل من قبل فى المنتدى و فى احدى المشاركات سأل أخ فاضل عن إمكانية عرض بعض الأعمال التى تم تنفيذها فعلياً على الخشب و إليكم هذا التصميم أثنا التنفيذ مصور فى الفيديو على اليوتيوب و الفورشاريد 

العمل






الفيديو على اليوتيوب
الفيديو على الفورشاريد​


----------



## ابو بحـر (22 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي خالد اعمال في غاية الروعة و بدها مين يقدر ثمنها الناس بتشوف العمل بتفكر بالسهل صناعته و لكن الحقيقة تختلف وفقك الله 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 يونيو 2010)

عمل رائع يا أستاذ خالد
الحقيقة أن هذا العمل أبهرني إضافة إلى النسر السوري الذي عرضه الأستاذ أبو بحر من قبل.
وفي انتظار المزيد من أعمالكم المبهرة


----------



## khaled farag (23 يونيو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي خالد اعمال في غاية الروعة و بدها مين يقدر ثمنها الناس بتشوف العمل بتفكر بالسهل صناعته و لكن الحقيقة تختلف وفقك الله
> و السلام خير ختام


 
مشكور أخى جورج على الكلام الطيب و عندك حق فى كل كلمة قلتها


----------



## khaled farag (23 يونيو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> عمل رائع يا أستاذ خالد
> الحقيقة أن هذا العمل أبهرني إضافة إلى النسر السوري الذي عرضه الأستاذ أبو بحر من قبل.
> وفي انتظار المزيد من أعمالكم المبهرة


 

مشكور أخى على وجودك المميز


----------

